# Testphase->Vertrag->Mahnungen->Inkasso->Anwalt



## danielw (9 April 2007)

Tag zusammen ,

Ich habe mich im Januar 2006 für eine 14-tägige Testphase angemeldet von der Firma Aviteo((Wortsperre: Firmenname)),da ich mich nur dort angemeldet habe , damit ein Freund von mir seinen
"free (Wortsperre: Gerät)" bekommt , habe ich diesen Dienst von "(Wortsperre: Firmenname)" nie benutzt . Leider habe ich mir nicht die AGBs durchgelesen und habe die Testphase erst am 15. Tag gekündigt . Einen Tag später hatte ich in meinem Posteingang eine Mail in der Stand , dass ich mit der Firma einen Vertrag für ein Jahr abgeschlossen habe . (Ich habe den AGBs zugestimmte und angegeben ich hätte das 18. Lebenjahr erreicht )

Nach dieser Email (Januar 2006) habe ich ihnen nicht geantwortet in der Hoffnung , dass sie "nachgeben" und einfach auf hören mir zu schreiben . Dann habe ich mehrere Emails erhalten , "wo sie sich bei mir Einschleimen wollten und mir verschiedene Angebote gemacht haben z.B "Sie bezahlen nur noch 7€ anstatt 15€ im Monat ." Nach diesen Mails habe ich mir gedacht .... wieso sollte eine Firma so etwas machen , wenn sie eigentlich das Recht auf den Vollen Betrag hat und habe denen nicht geantwortet , denn ich dachte , wenn sie mir schon so welche Angebote machen , dass sie nicht im Recht sind .

Dann wurde noch einige Male versucht von meinem Konto den Betrag abzubuchen , da ich nie genügend Geld auf dem Konto hatte ist das jedes Mal fehlgeschlagen .

Dann gab es so ca. sieben Monate ruhe keine Emails keine Post und keine Versuche Geld von meinem Konto abzuheben . Seitdem dachte ich , dass diese Sache erledigt war .

Dann kamen doch noch plötzlich Briefe von der Firma Aviteo mit einer Zahlungsaufforderung und einer Frist und mit einer Drohung die lautete :
"Bezahlen sie die den Betrag sonst leiten wir das weiter an das Inkasso-Unternehmen."

Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich mich mit ihnen immer noch nicht in Kontakt gesetzt bzw. ihnen eine Mail oder einen Brief geschrieben
Nachdem dann noch so ca. drei Briefe mit dem selben Inhalt kamen ... kam einen Monat später der Brief vom Inkasso-Unternehmen .

Nach diesem Brief hat meine Mutter ihnen einen Brief mit folgendem Inhalt :
"-Mein Sohn ist minderjährig
-Dies geschah ohne mein Wissen
-Keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen , sich nur für die Testphase angemeldet "

Als Antwort kam dann ein Brief von der Inkasso Firma :
"Wenn sie uns nachweisen können , dass ihr Sohn zu diesem Zeitpunkt minderjährig war , wäre die Firma (Wortsperre: Firmenname) so kulant und wurde den Vertrag auflösen."
Unten im Brief stand dann , wenn sie die Frist nicht einhalten und uns keinen Beweis schicken , dann könnte sie die Firma (Wortsperre: Firmenname) wegen UKRUNDENFÄLSCHUNG anzeigen und dann geht es vor Gericht und sie bekommen ein schreiben von unserem Anwalt .


Ich habe diesen Brief leider einfach Misachtet und dann kam auch shcon der Brief vom Anwalt .... wieder mit einer Frist und wieder mit einer Zahlungsaufforderung mittlerweile um 50€ mehr als am anfang durch die Kosten vom Inkasso-Unternehmen und für die Kosten von dem Anwalt .

Diese Frist ist am 24.3.2007 abgelaufen und jetzt warte ich auf Briefe vom Gericht oder vom Anwalt .

Könnte mir vllt jemand helfen oder raten wie ich jetzt handeln soll/kann oder was ich vllt für Möglichkeiten habe dass aussergerichtlich zu regeln , denn ich/wir sind nicht Rechtsschutzversichert .

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Mialein (11 April 2007)

*AW: Testphase->Vertrag->Mahnungen->Inkasso->Anwalt*

Da sich hier noch keiner getraut hat zu antworten, versuch ich es einfach mal.

zwei Fragen:
1. Wie alt bist du?
2. Wie kannst du nachts eigentlich schlafen, wenn du solche Briefe bekommst und die einfach ignorierst?


----------



## peanuts (11 April 2007)

*AW: Testphase->Vertrag->Mahnungen->Inkasso->Anwalt*



Mialein schrieb:


> Da sich hier noch keiner getraut hat zu antworten, versuch ich es einfach mal.
> 
> zwei Fragen:
> 1. Wie alt bist du?
> 2. Wie kannst du nachts eigentlich schlafen, wenn du solche Briefe bekommst und die einfach ignorierst?


Was bezweckst du mit deinen Fragen? Dass danielw möglicherweise Gewissensbisse bekommt?

Vielleicht hat er auch nur hier fleissig gelesen und weiss, dass er ruhig schlafen kann: Weil Inkassoläden außer leeren Drohungen nichts zustande bringen. Und sobald diese Inkassobüros den geringsten Widerstand spüren, weil man Vollmacht und Abtretung von ihnen einfordert, kampflos aufgeben.


----------



## Der Jurist (12 April 2007)

*AW: Testphase->Vertrag->Mahnungen->Inkasso->Anwalt*



Mialein schrieb:


> Da sich hier noch keiner getraut hat zu antworten, versuch ich es einfach mal.
> 
> zwei Fragen:
> 1. Wie alt bist du?
> 2. Wie kannst du nachts eigentlich schlafen, wenn du solche Briefe bekommst und die einfach ignorierst?



Zwei Antworten:

1. das ist altersunabhängig
2. wenn Forderungen uberechtigt sind, wird eine fehlende Anspruchsgrundlage nicht durch nachträgliche Drohungen geschaffen, auch dann nicht wenn die Drohung sehr harsch formuliert sind.



danielw schrieb:


> ......
> Nach diesem Brief hat meine Mutter ihnen einen Brief mit folgendem Inhalt :
> "-Mein Sohn ist minderjährig
> -Dies geschah ohne mein Wissen
> ...


Übrigens ein guter Witz: Einen  nicht bestehenden Vertrag aus Kulanz auflösen.
Verträge mit Miderjährigen sind schwebend unwirksam. Wird die Genehmigung der Erziehungsberechtigten versagt, platzen solche Verträge wie Seifenblasen.


----------



## Mialein (12 April 2007)

*AW: Testphase->Vertrag->Mahnungen->Inkasso->Anwalt*



peanuts schrieb:


> Was bezweckst du mit deinen Fragen? Dass danielw möglicherweise Gewissensbisse bekommt?
> 
> Vielleicht hat er auch nur hier fleissig gelesen und weiss, dass er ruhig schlafen kann: Weil Inkassoläden außer leeren Drohungen nichts zustande bringen. Und sobald diese Inkassobüros den geringsten Widerstand spüren, weil man Vollmacht und Abtretung von ihnen einfordert, kampflos aufgeben.




Es war einfach reine Neugier. Entschuldige, aber ich kenne mich mit den rechtlichen Grundlagen nicht sonderlich gut aus. Aber wenn ich POST (nicht nur eMails!) bekommen würde, sprich, wenn die meine richtige Adresse hätten, dann würde mir schon irgendwie anders zu mute werden.


----------



## Penelope Poe (12 April 2007)

*AW: Testphase->Vertrag->Mahnungen->Inkasso->Anwalt*



Mialein schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich POST (nicht nur eMails!) bekommen würde, sprich, wenn die meine richtige Adresse hätten, dann würde mir schon irgendwie anders zu mute werden.



Mialein, das geht den Meisten hier so, darum sind wir alle hier  Es beruhigt aber ungemein, hier viel zu lesen. Es gibt für fast alle Fragen eine Antwort und vor Allem: Zu sehen, dass man nicht allein ist und dass bisher noch niemandem etwas Schlimmeres passiert ist ausser mit Post, emails oder sms belästigt zu werden kann viele hier bestimmt wieder ruhig schlafen lassen


----------



## Avor (12 April 2007)

*AW: Testphase->Vertrag->Mahnungen->Inkasso->Anwalt*

Es hätte  auch noch eine andere Möglichkeit gegeben, als den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken und auf besseres Wetter zu warten. Auch wenn -wie hier die Testphase um einen Tag abgelaufen ist. Oder gerade deswegen!

Einen  freundlichen Brief in dem man erklärt, daß man nur für die Testphase abgeschlossen hatte und das ich, der User noch nicht volljährlich bin. Den einen Tag verspäteter Abmeldung möge man bitte entschuldigen. 

Vielleicht wäre die Antwort anders augefallen. Briefe, welcher Art sie auch sind zu ignorieren hat niemand sehr gerne. Besonders nicht diejenigen, die Geld sehen wollen. Wie gesprächsbereit  sie  sein werden nachdem bereits Inkasso und Anwalt eingeschaltet sind, die auch kosten weiß man nicht. Aber die Minderjährigkeit sollte in diesem Fall ein stichhaltiges Argument sein.

Sattelsichere Juristen mögen andere Möglichkeiten kennen, aber ich  als 
Laie ziehe in unklaren Fällen den sofortigen schriftlichen Kontakt vor.
Schließlich bin ich es ja, der sein Geld nicht für unberichtigte Forderungen zum Fenster hinaus werfen will. 

Gruß Avor


----------



## A John (12 April 2007)

*AW: Testphase->Vertrag->Mahnungen->Inkasso->Anwalt*



Avor schrieb:


> Einen  freundlichen Brief in dem man erklärt, daß man nur für die Testphase abgeschlossen hatte


IMO kann man mit diesen Typen nicht auf einer zivilisierten Ebene kommunizieren. Eine Erfahrung, die schon viele gemacht haben. Gucke hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796


Avor schrieb:


> Sattelsichere Juristen mögen andere Möglichkeiten kennen,


Mein Rat: Einmal(!) per E-Rückschein widersprechen und den Vorgang, wenn möglich, veröffentlichen.
Danach ist ziemlich sicher Ruhe. :sun:


----------



## Avor (12 April 2007)

*AW: Testphase->Vertrag->Mahnungen->Inkasso->Anwalt*

AJohn,

da stimme ich dir vollauf zu, wenn es um wasserdichten Betrug geht.
Aber der Junge hatte sich ja irgendwo angemeldet, zu einer Testphase und dann gab es Zoff, weil er sich nicht rechtzeitig abgemeldet hat - wenn das nach einer Testphase überhaupt nötig ist. Ich kenne den Verein nicht. 

Trotzdem denke ich immer noch, den schriftlichen  Versuch  sollte man machen,  dann hat man auch vor Gericht die besseren Karten, wenn es wirklich einmal soweit kommen sollte.  Der Richter wird nämlich fragen: Was wurde zur Schadensminderung unternommen?

Gruß Avor


----------



## A John (12 April 2007)

*AW: Testphase->Vertrag->Mahnungen->Inkasso->Anwalt*



Avor schrieb:


> Trotzdem denke ich immer noch, den schriftlichen  Versuch  sollte man machen, dann hat man auch vor Gericht die besseren Karten, wenn es wirklich einmal soweit kommen sollte.


Ja, das ist richtig. Mein Einwand richtete sich auch mehr gegen das freundliche Schreiben und die Hoffnung, man könne bei diesen Typen mit Freundlichkeit etwas bewirken. 
Und was die Karten vor Gericht betrifft, immer wieder gern gelesen:

Gruß A. John


----------



## danielw (12 April 2007)

*AW: Testphase->Vertrag->Mahnungen->Inkasso->Anwalt*

Gut erstmal danke für eure Antworten und Meinungen , 

der "Verein" ist ein Usenet Dienstleister . (UseNext) 

Was mich zur Zeit interessiert .... ,gegen was  ich "verstossen" habe  oder weswegen die vor Gericht gewinnen könnten, denn der Vertrag ist ja nur "scheingültig" . 


Ich habe versucht mit ihnen zu reden aber nur am Telefon ... , und wer will schon mit seinem Feind reden ? Nach so ca. zwei minuten war das Gespräch vorbei , nachdem ich die Sekretärin(glaube ich zumindest ) ausgefragt habe gegen welchen Paragraphen ich denn verstossen habe  .. hat sie einfach aufgelegt .


----------



## Avor (12 April 2007)

*AW: Testphase->Vertrag->Mahnungen->Inkasso->Anwalt*

Hallo Danielw,

Telefongespräche sind Schall und Rauch. Du hast nichts in der Hand. Deswegen mein Hinweis mit der schriftlichen Klärung (Einschreiben mit Rückschein).  Den "Feind" in Zugzwang setzen und Antworten verlangen.
Kann er sie nicht geben, dann ist es sein Problem und er wird sich hüten 
vor Gericht zu ziehen, denn dort muss er antworten. Wenn er sich auf einen Vertrag beruft, den Du wie auch immer unwissentlich abgeschlossen hast, dann berufe Dich auf Deine Minderjährigkeit und drehe den Spieß um.  

Avor


----------



## Arefriendselectric (13 April 2007)

*AW: Testphase->Vertrag->Mahnungen->Inkasso->Anwalt*



> Telefongespräche sind Schall und Rauch. Du hast nichts in der Hand. Deswegen mein Hinweis mit der schriftlichen Klärung (Einschreiben mit Rückschein). Den "Feind" in Zugzwang setzen und Antworten verlangen.



Stimmt !
Man könnte aber das geführte Telefongespräch unter Angabe der Uhrzeit und Name des Mitarbeiters der Gegenseite schriftlich bestätigen und dabei detailiert auf Einzelpunkte eingehen ! Dann wäre die Gegenseite im Zugzwang !
Die Gesprächsbestätigung sollte natürlich nachweisbar erfolgen.


gruß


----------



## Zabbilong (12 Juni 2007)

*AW: Testphase->Vertrag->Mahnungen->Inkasso->Anwalt*

Hallo,ich habe auch schon genügend reinfälle erlebt!Nur um ein paar zu nennen:
Traumgewinne.de,LottoMax.de,Lebensprognose Das TVQuiz.com und und und!!!
Hab auch schon etliche Mahnungen von inkasso und Anwaltskanzleien!Irgendwie bekommen die schon was sie wollen,zumindest bei einigen Leuten!:unzufrieden:


----------



## bob1989 (16 Juni 2007)

*AW: Testphase->Vertrag->Mahnungen->Inkasso->Anwalt*



> Hab auch schon etliche Mahnungen von inkasso und Anwaltskanzleien!Irgendwie bekommen die schon was sie wollen,zumindest bei einigen Leuten!




Mal Offtopic, haben die auch schonmal was von dir bekommen? :smile: 


mfg Robin


----------



## Zabbilong (16 Juni 2007)

*AW: Testphase->Vertrag->Mahnungen->Inkasso->Anwalt*



bob1989 schrieb:


> Mal Offtopic, haben die auch schonmal was von dir bekommen? :smile:
> 
> 
> mfg Robin



bestimmt nicht!:-p


----------



## bob1989 (16 Juni 2007)

*AW: Testphase->Vertrag->Mahnungen->Inkasso->Anwalt*



> bestimmt nicht!



Gut.... weil bin bei erotik-karriere "reingefallen" -.... mal sehen wie viele Briefe ich bekomme ... .  :-p


----------



## Zabbilong (16 Juni 2007)

*AW: Testphase->Vertrag->Mahnungen->Inkasso->Anwalt*

Einige!Dauert aber meist verdächtig lange :roll:


----------



## bob1989 (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: Testphase->Vertrag->Mahnungen->Inkasso->Anwalt*



> Einige!Dauert aber meist verdächtig lange



Ja die Dauer ist mir eigtl. egal. Sobald irgendwelche Briefe kommen, wandern die direkt in den Mülleimer. Solange die _irgendwann_ von mir ablassen ist mir das total egal ...  naja ich werde euch alle auf den laufenden halten. 


MfG,

Robin


----------

